# Please help with dx IUP...



## NIEVESM (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello everyone, I need help with this diagnosis IUP 32 weeks gestation undelivered with abruption placentae. I am new to this type of coding please need help ASAP!! have a nice day


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 9, 2010)

641.23


----------



## NIEVESM (Jun 10, 2010)

srinivas r sajja said:


> 641.23



Thanks for reply I coded 656.43 oh well it was just for a test. OB coding is not my area, but we learn something new everyday!


----------



## lindadeandrade (Jul 17, 2013)

*iup @ 29 weeks abruption*

Hi,
 Does this mean dead baby?


----------



## lindadeandrade (Jul 17, 2013)

*iup @ 29 weeks abruption*

Hi,
 Does this mean dead baby?


----------

